# Placement of a tunneled chest tube(pleurex) CPT Code



## KK2013

Can someone help me with correct CPT code for following procedure. 32557  or 32550. I am thinking it's 32557.  

The procedure, alternatives, risks and possible complications 
discussion was held with the patient consented freely.  The role of 
the personnel in the IR suite was explained in detail and informed 
consent was obtained.

All elements of maximal sterile barrier technique were used( 
including cap, mask, sterile gown, sterile gloves, large sterile 
sheet, hand hygiene, 2%chlorhexidine for cutaneous antisepsis or 
acceptable alternative antiseptics per current guidelines).

Under aseptic conditions, ultrasonic and fluoroscopic guidance.  The 
patient was injected an approximately 10 cc of 1% lidocaine skin and 
soft tissues and within the left seventh intercostal space mid 
clavicular line to achieve adequate pain control and intercostal 
nerve block.


A small 2-3mm skin incision was made using a number 11 scalpel 
followed by placement of a sheathed needle into the right pleural 
space under sonographic guidance.  A .35 J-wire was successfully 
introduced.  An approximately 5 cm tunnel was dissected and a Pleurx 
catheter was cannulated via the tunnel.  The Sheedy needle was 
removed and the tract was dilated using serial dilators 14-French 
followed by placement of the Pleurx catheter over a peel-away sheath 
into the pleural space.

Skin incision site was sutured with a 3.0 vicryl suture 
subcutaneously and secured with Dermabond.  The skin exit site for 
the catheter via the tunnel was secured with a 2/0 proline purse 
string suture.  Hemostasis achieved.  Patient tolerated well.

At the end of procedure approximately 1500ml of serous fluid was 
aspirated using closed drainage system

Thanks


----------



## JGolamco

It is tunneled, therefore it is 32550.


----------



## margaret fahy

Yes, it is tunneled, so it would be 32550 and 75989.


----------

